# Board of Trade "Tickets"



## Burntisland Ship Yard (Aug 2, 2008)

I was looking at a well known British Tanker operators web site last night, and out of interest looked at sea going vacancies, in terms of engineering qualifications for former sea going engineers, it no longer refers to certificates of competancy and now some thing completely new - issued by the M.C.A.

Was just wondering if any one could simply explain the difference between the tickets I have and the current day certifications ?


----------



## ray bloomfield (Oct 31, 2007)

All certs or approved CeCs are issued by the MCA, all to do with the STCW I suppose


----------



## Jim S (Jan 21, 2006)

There are possibly amendments to the regulations that came out in 1988. Merchant Shipping Notice M1308 of that year sets out the changes.
Basically it was necessary for all certificates of competency for marine engineers issued before 28th April 1984 to be revalidated by 28th April 1989 if the holder wished to continue to serve in the highest rank for their certificate.
All Certificates issued after 28th April 1984 had to be revalidated on or before their 5th anniversary and thereafter at 5 year intervals.
To meet the revalidation requirements a valid Medical Certificate had to be produced and it was a requirement " have served as an engineer officer on a sea going ship of any flag for at least 12 months (which need not be continuous) during the preceding 5 years".
If one did not meet the sea time requirements it was possible to serve as a Supernumery or in a lower rank - ie Chief sail as 2/E, 2/E sail as senior watchkeeper, senior watchkeeper as second in charge of watch. - After 3 months in such a lower capacity one could apply for revalidation of their superior ticket. A similar validation was required for those serving on tankers/gas carriers who held a Dangerous Cargo Endorsement.

I think that covers the main points of the regulations as they were originally issued.
The whole thing came under a title "Continued Proficiency and Updating of Knowledge of Engineer Officers" - How long before engineers will be required to operate an engine room simulator in much the same way as airline pilots have to undergo simulator and/ or line checks.


----------



## Steve Oatey (Feb 6, 2008)

Some simulator time already necessary when going for the next level of ticket (in Canada at least, I think all STCW countries will be similar).


----------

